# Funeral ceremony for Maximilian Volke



## FabioRAF (Feb 29, 2008)

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 29, 2008)

Great post!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## FabioRAF (Mar 9, 2008)

.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm certain the members would like to see the pic's.

Farewell ! 

Charles


----------



## Njaco (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## timshatz (Mar 10, 2008)

Good post.


----------



## FabioRAF (Mar 10, 2008)

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Mar 12, 2008)

TO


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## FabioRAF (Mar 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 22, 2008)

Nice find Fabio and thanks for posting.


----------

